# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Apache 2.2

## reni00

Me i madhi web server open sourse arriti ne versionin 2.2 pasi versioni me i fundit e leshuar ishte ne pranveten e vitit 2002 me apache 2.0 
Grupi i apache ikurajon perdorusit e tij me kete hedhje te re.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/new_features_2_2.html


Tani konsiderohet (ang:"production-quality" ) prodhim me cilesi pasi kan bere shume permiresime si: ne  caching ... Apache JServ Protocol 1.3 perdorur prej Apache Tomcat, suporton file te medhenje si 2 GB "ne sisteme moderrne Unix me 32 bit", dhe nje permiresime te databases SQL,etj etj.


Reni

----------


## Jonian

> Me i madhi web server open sourse arriti ne versionin 2.2 pasi versioni me i fundit e leshuar ishte ne *pranveten e vitit 2002* me apache 2.0 
> Grupi i apache ikurajon perdorusit e tij me kete hedhje te re.
> 
> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/new_features_2_2.html
> 
> 
> 
> Reni


Po mire o Reni po nga u bene 10 vjete (2002-2005) nuk po e kuptoj :ngerdheshje:

----------


## reni00

> Po mire o Reni po nga u bene 10 vjete (2002-2005) nuk po e kuptoj


Do ta kuptoje po ta dije kur ka lindur Apache ...

ne pranveren e vitit 2002 doli versioni 2.0 

2005 versioni 2.2 

Dhjete vite jete... qe nga hedhja e pare e ketij serveri.

----------


## qoska

Faktikisht ka pak me shume, por 10 vjet u bene qe ky program njihet me emrin APACHE.
Kerko ne internet per "NASDAQ web server" dhe do te mesosh qe ky projekt eshte nisur nga DARPA, ajo qe financoi krijimin e internetit.

heheh sa per reklame:
    te gjitha keto jane nisur ne platforma UNIX te bazuara ne BSD si protokollet TCP/IP dhe sherbyesit e http te pare  :ngerdheshje: .

----------

